# Keyless ignition fobs



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

I couldn't find a "2nd generation general questions" subforum so I'm posting this as service, as I suspect it takes a dealer service department to pair a fob to a car. 

A few Qs about keyless ignition fobs:

1. Can used fobs be matched to other cars? Dealer only or can it be DIY?

2. If yes, can remote start fobs be matched to non remote start cars and vice versa, with all functions except remote start working?


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Answer to #1 is in the manual: If you have at least two good remotes, adding more is a quick and painless procedure. If you don't have two remotes, you have to go through a half hour procedure to unlearn all existing remotes and learn the remotes you have with you. At least you don't have to pay the dealer to do it. 

#2: My remote start car came with one remote, the joys of buying an ex-rental from Hertz.
Using the lengthy half hour procedure, I was able to add a non-remote start transmitter to the car. The 'wrong' remote works fine to open/close doors, open the trunk, and drive the car, but it doesn't have the remote start button. 

So, those with gen2 cars, feel free to buy remotes from eBay sellers. LKQ usually has remotes from salvage cars for about $35. If you want the door keys to work, you'll need to buy new remotes with uncut keys and have the dealer cut them for you, or order a factory cut key to fit your VIN (the price of the uncut blank from GM is the same as the coded key, so if I were ordering from a dealer at $57 list or $27 internet pricing I'd get the pre-coded key).


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

I wonder if remote start could be added to the diesel manual and be programmed on a factory remote start fob?


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

RunninWild said:


> I wonder if remote start could be added to the diesel manual and be programmed on a factory remote start fob?


Yes and no! You can add an aftermarket remote starter on manual transmission, gas or diesel. But definitely you will have a separate start fob. I always had/have remote starters on my cars with MT. There is a "setup" procedure you have to follow before you leave the car, otherwise it won't start. Depending on your model, you'll have to follow similar steps:
1. Put the car in neutral and engage the parking brake, car must idling
2. Release the normal brake pedal and don't keep your leg on clutch either
3. Push the button on the start fob and wait for its confirmation (blinking LED, etc)
4. Take out the key from contact if the car doesn't have a Start button
5. Leave the car, close the door and lock the doors using the start fob. That will lock all doors and shout down the engine too.
In this way the car is ready to start using the remote starter. It looks complicated but you will do this in ~10 seconds. This procedure is to make sure that the car is in neutral, parking brake engaged, nobody inside, etc. Opening the door without starting the car will reset the starter so if you forget something into the car and want to start it in the morning, you need to repeat the procedure. 

Professional installation is $400. Some safety features can be bypassed but I don't recommend it.


----------



## RunninWild (Sep 14, 2017)

I've had remote start in a manual before. I did have to have to keep it in neutral and the parking brake engaged for it to work but I didn't have those extra steps you described. Its annoying they never offered it In the manual trans. Its not hard to wire it up to the parking brake sensor and have a neutral safety switch to ensure its not in gear. It would be nice if it can all be done with one fob. If there is no way to program a factory remote start fob to an aftermarket unit, is there a way to program the keyless entry/start to an aftermarket fob that supports remote start? I don't like massive keychains and 1 fob is definitely better then 2!


----------

